# Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread



## Micky (18. Januar 2006)

Hab mich jetzt mal erdreistet hier eine Laberthread zum Thema "Meerforellenfänge" aufzumachen, weil die Fang/Schneidermeldungen im jeweiligen Monatsthread immer untergehen.

Glückwünsche zu Fängen oder ähnliches Fachsimpeln über die Größe und Länge der MEFO´s bitte hier rein. #6


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Jo das ist doch mal was.


----------



## larsgerkens (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

endlich.. und danke micky!!!


----------



## Hurricaneangler (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

@Larsgerkens: Samstag gehts wieda auf die Ostsee chilli , du wie bekannt als Dorschjäger und ich als Mefojäger :q wie immer halt ne


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				Hurricaneangler schrieb:
			
		

> @Larsgerkens: Samstag gehts wieda auf die Ostsee chilli , du wie bekannt als Dorschjäger und ich als Mefojäger :q wie immer halt ne


Noch einer aus unserer Ecke.... #6 |supergri


----------



## dacor (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

herzlich willkommen im AB @Hurricaneangler


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

achneee.. wurd auch mal zeit dass dich registrieren lässt.. hab samstag aber keine zeit, muss so eine scheiß bühne in der aula aufbauen... es sei denn wir ziehen früh morgens los.. muss nämlich um 1 anfangen.. oder sonntag ganzen tag frei?


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Moin Küstenjungs ,
wollte Anfang April mit der Family in die Gegend Ebeltoft fahren und es da natürlich auch mal mit dem Angeln probieren ...
Habe es bis jetzt noch nicht oft auf MeFo probiert , da ich bis jetzt eher im Norden und Nordwesten (Limfjord) Dänemarks Urlaub gemacht habe .
Da wir den Urlaub jetzt an der Ostsee planen , mache ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken über einen Meerforellenfang.
Vielleicht habt Ihr Tipps für gute Fangplätze in der Gegend ?

Ich nehme übrigens immer meine gesamte Angelausrüstung mit , wenn wir Urlaub in DK machen (Spinnruten , Bootsrute , Brandungsgerät) ... wäre also auch über sämtliche andere Tips die nicht Meerforellenfänge angehen sehr dankbar (Dorsch,Makrele,Platte,Forelle,Hecht) !!!
Vielleicht kann man da ja auch irgendwo mit dem Boot auf die Ostsee raus (Bootsverleih,Fischer,Skipper o.Ä.) oder es gibt grosse Seen in denen man dicke Forellen und Hechte fangen kann ?
Dange , Manuel .


----------



## Ace (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das ist doch mal was...


...für Leute mit ganz viel Mitteilungsbedüfniss.


----------



## Mepps (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> ...für Leute mit ganz viel Mitteilungsbedüfniss.


 

|good: .......richtög:m :m


----------



## larsgerkens (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

so los gehts gleich nach wh  *freu*.....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

@ larsgerkens Glückwünsche zu den fängen sollen auch hier rein und nicht in den anderen ...

Zu der Regenbogner : Die kommen in der Ostsee relativ häufig vor , auf die großen Mefo Blinker beißen sie aber selten .
Hier in der Kieler Förde hatte ich beim Angeln mit Naturködern auf Mefos teilweise auf 2 Mefos eine Regenbogner .
Liegt aber auch daran das durch die Forellenfarm die hier alle paar Jahre mal aufgeschnitten wird immer gut besetzt ist ...

Am aussehen der Forelle kann man meist recht deutlich erkennen wie lange sie schon ausgebüxt ist .
Die werden dann den meerforellen immer ähnlicher .


----------



## Micky (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Momentan ist es wohl zu kalt, oder hat jemand schon mal wieder von nem Fang gehört ?


----------



## larsgerkens (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

nein... hatten auch nix am sonntag.... einfach zu kalt.... wie sieht das momentan eigentlich mit heringen aus? mit schlauchboot vor der küste, würde da n versuch lohnen?


----------



## pepp-eric (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Moin,
morgen (Freitag) will ich mein Glück versuchen. 
Eher auf Dorsch als auf Silber, hat einer einen Tip was bei dem N-NO Wind optimal ist?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Mepps (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> morgen (Freitag) will ich mein Glück versuchen.
> Eher auf Dorsch als auf Silber, hat einer einen Tip was bei dem N-NO Wind optimal ist?
> Danke und Gruß


 
Hmm fällt mir nur waabs ein!?


----------



## pepp-eric (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*




			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm fällt mir nur waabs ein!?


ja klare sache, da geh ich eh hin.

wenn sonst noch einer bock hat mit dem belly durchzustarten, der kann sich gern hier oder per pn melden. wir berichten dann live aus waabs


----------



## Baltic-Iceman (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Diesen Sonntag Hohwachter-, Kieler- oder Eckernförder Bucht wer ist dabei???

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege gern einmal mit anderen Mefo-Anglern treffen, denen Kälte nichts ausmacht.

Bin in erster Linie mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, möchte aber auch gerne mal meine neue (und erste) Fliegenrute ans Wasser führen, welche ich bis jetzt nur auf der Wiese ausprobiert habe.

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, und es schließt sich ein FliFi’ er an, der mir bei dem ersten Versuch zur Seite steht.


Gruß Baltic-Iceman


----------



## Micky (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Das scheint mir ja wieder ein recht sparsames WE gewesen zu sein. Ich werd es kommendes Wochenende (Samstag) mal mit dem Bellyboot versuchen.


----------



## Mepps (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

So an unserer SChule ist heute Lesetag, dass heißt wir haben frei und natürlich wird nich gelesen!:m 
Sondern mit Pattex nach Schönhagen gefahren um die Mefos zu ärgern! Ich werde heute abend mal berichten wies gelaufen ist!


----------



## JunkieXL (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Also bei uns war am We nix los ich werd nächstes We wieder los weil atm scheints einfach zu kalt zu sein unter Land.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Moin!

Ich bin am Dienstag, den 31.1.2006 tatsächlich endlich mal an die Küste gekommen!#6  Die harten Fakten sind im Posting Nr. 239 von "Meerforellenfänge Januar 2006" zu finden.
Was mich echt tierisch angenervt hat, war das Geballer von den Schießplätzen Putlos und Todendorf. Da will ich endlich mal einen Tag Ruhe haben, und dann so was!
Aber was solls, das Wetter war geil, die Fliegenschnur schoß gut und ich hab ein paar nette Leute getroffen, zum Beispiel einen Angler aus Ostholstein, der mit einer sehr übersichtlichen, aber außerordentlich hochwertigen Fliegenausrüstung in WH unterwegs war. Auf dem Parkplatz wurde mir dann klar, warum die Sage-Rute vierteilig sein musste und die komplette restliche Ausrüstung in einem Chestpack verstaut war: in einem Porsche Boxter ist eben nicht soviel Platz für überflüssiges Gerödel.|supergri 
Im Windschatten und bei Sonne konnte man gegen Mittag schon mal vom Frühling träumen:k ,
den Fischen waren die null Grad Wassertemperatur wohl noch zu wenig|uhoh: .

Gruß!

Martin


----------



## Micky (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

War am Sonntag keiner los auf MEFO??? So ein schweinegeiler Tag... KEIN WIND und SONNE war auch asureichend vorhanden...

Man man, hab mich ja etwas geärgert das ich unsere Bellytour für den 04.02. angesetzt habe, somit war der Sonntag für Familie und Sightseeing blockiert.


----------



## bewillknevill (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

ich war sonntag los und es war sogar echt geiles wetter zum angeln,  fisch waqr sogar auch dabei man kann sagen ein super tag!


----------



## larsgerkens (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

wir waren sonntag auch wieder los mitm böötchen... leider wieder nix beim schleppen erwischt... wetter war saugeil... trotz tiefer temperaturen nicht gefroren....... die ostsee glich nem ententeich.. einfach genial gewesen

gruß und auf das es beim nächsten mal besser wird!!!

lars


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Schade.... wo habt Ihr geschleppt? Wieder direkt vor der Steilküste in WH?


----------



## larsgerkens (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

jap...wie immer... direkt vor der steilküste hoch und runter, mit kleinen wobblern auf 2-3m mit größeren auf 3-4m... aber mal wieder nix.  eigentlich hatten wir immer unsere fische... aber dieses jahr... jedesmal schneider


----------



## JunkieXL (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

lass ma geht mir auch so, ich befürchte das es dies Jahr echt mal zu kalt ist! Ich geh dieses WE wieder los wird ja langsam warm!


----------



## larsgerkens (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

wir werden weiterhin jedes we rausfahren ..... angelsucht halt


----------



## Schnappa (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Ja moinsen,
Ich bin auch am überlegen am Samstag nach Eckernförde zu fahren.das Wetter soll auch mitspielen,mal sehen wer alles dabei ist?#cIch werde wohl noch ein zwei Kollegen mitbringen,mal sehen wer sich dazu überreden lässt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Ich werde wohl auch morgen früh mein Glück Richtung Noer versuchen....bei dem gemeldeten Wetter ja fast schon Pflicht-.,......:q


----------



## goeddoek (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl auch morgen früh mein Glück Richtung Noer versuchen....bei dem gemeldeten Wetter ja fast schon Pflicht-.,......:q



Petri Heil, Reppi und - Bericht nicht vergessen


----------



## Micky (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Hier darf und soll gelabert werden.....|wavey:


----------



## pepp-eric (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

ich laber hier jetzt auch mal, nehmt es nicht persönlich.

und zwar kommt mir das dumme gefasel/gestreite in den monatlichen fang-threats fast schon so vor, als ob eine reihe von leuten möglichst häufig ihre banner, ferkel-sprüche oder was weiss ich was noch alles in der signatur an riesigen messages ist, auf ihrem bildschirm sehen möchten.

auch ich schreibe mal ne zeile zwischendurch da rein, begnüge mich allerdings mit einer. das ewige hin und her ist ja auch erst das nervige an der sache.

alles klar, kann weiter gehen.


----------



## larsgerkens (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

mal so eine anmerkung zu den den angaben der fangorte:

diese ganzen komischen diskussionen um die fangplätze.... "sag ich ihnen meinen hotspot jetz? , oder doch nich".... " zwischen KIEL UND FEHMARN" 

mir ist es auf norddeutsch schei* egal wo ihr eure fische herhabt .... werde doch meinen heimatstrand nicht in frieden lassen und nur weil da oder da mal ne mefo rausgeholt wird und dann 50 km weiter fahrn ?!?!?!?!?! 

was ich damit sagen will: 
postet doch gerne eure fangorte, ich glaube kaum, dass am nächsten tag der ganze strand überbevölkert ist, nur weil dort jetzt gut gefangen wurde?!?!

petri und gruß

lars


----------



## dacor (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

31 tage noch und meine wathose kommt  dann kann die meefosaison auch fuer mich so richtig anfangen. gut dass die hauptsaison hier oben nicht im maerz/april ist sondern erst anfang mai so richtig losgeht. 
ich werde trotzdem (spaetestens wenn die finger anfangen zu zittern) versuchen etwas silber zu erbaeuten. 

ich wuensche allen meefoverrueckten in deutschland eine erfolgreiche saison (und faenge immer schoen posten).


----------



## JunkieXL (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

*Fänge* *heul* wie schön wäre das  bei uns schneit es und heute Nacht waren -6 C°  ... son kack da brauch man garnet losgehen  aber ich such immernoch ne Stelle wo man sich ma direkt in Wismar hinstellen kann, also wo ich mit dem Fahrrad hin komme, ich hab leider nur alle 2 Wochen nen Auto da


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Hmm DER monat schlechthin für mefo und keine fänge#c ???

is wohl noch zu kalt!|kopfkrat 


|gr: :v :c


----------



## salmohunter (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Zu kalt gibts nich..egal was fürn Wetter am WE gehts los ..und wenn mir die Hod...ääh.#t..Hose gefriert schließlich ist Frühlingsanfang 

TL 
Dieter


----------



## Charly_Brown (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Aber auch nur der neue von den Meterologen "hingepfuschte" Frühlingsanfang. Der astronomische, richtige dauert noch bis 20/21. März. Aber zur Zeit frieren einem ohne Handschuhe einfach die Flossen ein bei Minusgraden und Schneefall. Und mit Handschuhenmachts mir nur halb so viel Spaß.


Naja, bald wirds (hoffentlich) besser.


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Habe für mich auch beschlossen, die nächsten Tage erstmal nicht loszuziehen, man holt sich leider nur Eisfinger und Frust.


----------



## Mepps (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für mich auch beschlossen, die nächsten Tage erstmal nicht loszuziehen, man holt sich leider nur Eisfinger und Frust.


 
ganau! lieber sprit sparen und dann bei tropischen temperaturen zuschlagen|supergri


----------



## Christian D (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Jammert nicht so, denn ich war vor kurzem noch auf La Palma.
Da war das vielleicht fies: geschmeidige 20-25 Grad und ständig diese blendende Sonne im Gesicht!Sehr sehr unangenehm!|rolleyes 
Aber nun habe ich ja mein geliebtes Schneegestöber wieder.

Und wenn es momentan nicht so verdammt gut beißen würde ( Achtung: Ironie), dann würde ich auch gepflegt auf meinem Sofa sitzen bleiben. 

Man kann da wohl am besten Tomte zitieren_:"...Es ist die Leidenschaft die treibt..."_
Auch wenn die Erfolgsaussichten momentan eher übel sind, findet man sich doch immer wieder am Wasser ein. So richtig Spass macht es aber nicht, wenn man das Fischen alle Zehn Minuten wegen steifen Eisfingern unterbrechen muss.


----------



## Mepps (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Jammert nicht so, denn ich war vor kurzem noch auf La Palma.
> Da war das vielleicht fies: geschmeidige 20-25 Grad und ständig diese blendende Sonne im Gesicht!Sehr sehr unangenehm!|rolleyes
> Aber nun habe ich ja mein geliebtes Schneegestöber wieder.
> 
> ...


 
genau so siehts aus 

irgendwie landet man doch am wasser und nachher denkt man dann wieder. warum hab ich das getan????|rolleyes


----------



## larsgerkens (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

wenn meine eltern mich fragen, wie man so bescheuert sein kann, bei den temperaturen auf die ostsee oder gar in die ostsee zu steigen muss ich denen auch immer erklären, dass ANGELN EINE SUCHT ist!!!


----------



## Schleuse (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Mist, nur noch 2 Wochen bis zum diesjährigen Mefo-Anangeln und das Wetter wird nicht besser...:c:c:c
ihr an der Küste hab es gut, ich muss mir immer Urlaub nehmen...
und dann solche Aussichten...|rolleyes


*laber-laber-laber*


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Meine Güte! 45 Postings und über 2000 Clicks. Wollt ihr diese Thema nicht lieber auf Meerforellennichtfänge - Laberthread umtaufen?
Wär schon schön, wenn man irgendwo ohne nachblättern erkennen könnte, ob irgendwo Inhalt vorhanden ist...


----------



## Christian D (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Wenn das ganze "Laberthread" heißt, dann finde ich sowas nicht verwunderlich.|kopfkrat


----------



## dat_geit (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

@Dolfin
#d 
Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann kauf dir ne Angelzeitung (am besten die, in der alle 14 Tage die Fänge bekannt gegeben werden) oder schau Angelfernsehen.

Wenn mal nichts läuft, dann halten wir das hier trotzdem am Leben.


----------



## JunkieXL (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

richtig und atm läuft echt nischt! ******* bei uns fällt schon wieder Schnee *heul* ich will Sonne und warmes Wetter *arg*


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Nö, hab damit keine Probleme. Habe nur unsinnige Zeit geopfert, weil ich an die Überschrift geglaubt habe.
Labert ruhig weiter übers Nichtfangen - ich weiß ja nun, das das hier ohne Fangmeldungen läuft.


----------



## dat_geit (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

@Dolfin

Das wird auch wieder.
In ein paar Wochen kannste auch wieder genug zu den Fängen lesen.
#h


----------



## Hendrik (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

...wagt sich jemand morgen früh oder bleibt ihr lieber zu Hause im Warmen |schlafen


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Bin ich sicher, das irgendwann wieder mehr geht. Dann wird das Gelaber sicher auch weniger werden. Mir fiel nur auf, das hier zwei Threads "Meerforellenfänge" laufen - und eigentlich wenig passiert. Beim Trolling läufts bereits das ganze Jahr sehr gut.


----------



## Hurricaneangler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Ich verstehe echt nicht wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann und sich die Mühe macht etwas zu posten bezüglich dem Gelaber im Meerforellenfänge-Laberthread . Diese Zeit , die man damit verbringt solche Beiträge zu posten ist verlorene Zeit am Wasser . Ich angel 95 % meiner Zeit in der Ostsee und sitze 5 % meiner Zeit vorm Rechner , manchmal frage ich mich ob andere Leute dies wohl eher genau andersrum machen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Da hast du recht.
Ich war in der letzten Woche 4 Tage draußen -obwohl ich 250 Kilometer zum Wasser habe und nicht 5 oder 10....

Ich verstehe allerdings auch, das sich Leute, die weit weg wohnen, etwas die Zeit verkürzen, bis sie endlich wieder los können. Käme mir nie die Idee, das es an Passion fehlt.
Mich stören nur solche fehlbenannten Threads.


----------



## Skorpion (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



> Das wird auch wieder....In ein paar Wochen ....


waaaas, so lange noch?:q 
 ich kann nicht "noch Wochen" warten  Es muss bald los gehen mit den Mefo`s, ich habe jetzt schon "Entzugserscheinungen"|scardie: 

wenn sich das Wetter aber, bald nicht ändert |evil: , kann es tatsächlich noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis es richtig los geht an der Kyst.

Hab mich die letzten Wochen schon voll auf den März und die ersten warmen Temperaturen gefreut, leider vergeblich, der Winter will einfach nicht locker lassen#d  und solange die kalten Winde aus dem Land "der Wolga" nicht nachlassen, wird es auch so bleiben   (ist wie damals mit den  Kommunisten, solange der Wind aus Osten wehte hatten die alles fest im Griff:q  losgelassen haben sie erst als der Westen kam) 

Bleib also nur zu hoffen, dass wir bald einen Wetterwechsel kriegen |rolleyes 
Ich kann mich noch genau an letztes Jahr erinnern (es war ca. um den 10 März herum) als ich diese Meldung lesen könnte: 
"Der Kaltluftvorstoß am Wochenende soll wohl vorläufig das letzte Aufbäumen des Winters sein. Für das nächste Wochenende sagen die Wetterdienste bereits Höchstwerte von 15 bis 20 Grad voraus":k
Ein paar Tage später war es dann soweit. Die Mefo`s waren in echter Beisslaune und an der Küste ging die Post ab. 

Deshalb wird`s langsam Zeit für gutes Wetter#6 , damit dieser Monat min. genauso fängig wird wie der März 2005: http://www.der-angler.de/detail.asp?sid=1810921742284964191&itemid=629 
|rolleyes


----------



## JunkieXL (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

kauf mir nen Boot dann fahr ich auch 4 mal die Woche raus und mach Trolling. Das beim Trolling fast immer was läuft is eh klar aber für uns normale Wat und Bellyangler eben nicht! Deswegen darf man sich auch über nicht vorhandene Fänge beschweren!


----------



## Christian D (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



> Habe nur unsinnige Zeit geopfert, weil ich an die Überschrift geglaubt habe.


 
Hey, das Ding heißt "Meerforelle - *Laberthread*". Und du erwartest von dem Thread, das hier nur von Fängen erzählt wird??????#c 

Zur Zeit läuft fast gar nichts an der Küste. Einzelfänge halt...

Wenn du einen solch hohen Anspruch an Informationsdichte hast, dann bist du meines Erachtens in Internetforen auch nicht am besten aufgehoben. Es ist nunmal so, dass viel kommuniziert wird....wie auch immer.

Aber vielleicht mal interessant zu wissen: Hab mal ein wenig die Suchfunktion benutz und geguckt, was bestimmte Leute denn so von sich geben. Du bist das eine oder andere mal aber auch "leicht" vom Thema abgekommen...( Bsp was hat Winterschleppen mit Fusball zu tun???). Du siehst, irgendwie schreibt jeder mal was anderes, als es einem die Threadbenennung diktiert. Ist doch auch nichts schlimmes dran!#c  Das bringen Internetforen so mit sich.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Eigendlich schade, daß meine Neoprenwathose 5 mm Dicke aufweist.  

Warum? ;+ 

Na wenn ich jetzt barfuß ins Wasser steigen würde, dann würde sich das umliegende Wasser bestimmt auf 6° C erhöhen! |bla:  :q 

Und um mich herum wäre dann ein Meefo-Hotspot!!! :k  :q 

Ich bin jedenfalls heiß wie ein Bügeleisen! :q 
Natürlich auf die Meefos! :q


----------



## pepp-eric (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Labert ruhig weiter übers Nichtfangen - ich weiß ja nun, das das hier ohne Fangmeldungen läuft.


Klar soll jeder hier seinen Vorteil aus den geposteten Fängen anderer ziehen. 

Gepostet wird allerdings gerade von Euch Trollern sehr sehr wenig, auch von Dir, Dolfin. Im BAC Board vielleicht minimal mehr als hier. 
Ich denke die meisten Boardies würde es interessieren, wo die Troller gerade fangen. 

Jedenfalls scheint der Konkurrenzkampf um die besten Spots bei Euch Trollern einige Klassen härter zu sein als bei uns Land- oder Bellybootanglern. Es geht ja auch um andere Mengen Fisch, die da eingesackt werden können.


@ Dolfin: hab Dich Anfang des Jahres häufig vor Boltenhagen schleppen gesehen, reich doch mal Deine Fangmeldung nach, damit hier nicht nur gelabert wird und die Fakten sprechen!#h


----------



## Rainer 32 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Ich denke die Ausgangsposition ist bei uns Trollern nicht anders als bei Euch. Wer schlecht fängt ist natürlich heiß auf Infos zu guten Spots, wer gut fängt sieht meist keinen Grund dafür seine guten Plätze im Web zu veröffentlichen. Darüber kann man denken wie man will, aber ändern kann daran wohl nichts.


----------



## symphy (10. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Moin Jungs,
wollte mal fragen wie die Situation in DD und WH aussieht ist dort Eis oder kann man fischen von Land|kopfkrat


----------



## JunkieXL (10. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Ich hab gehört das es langsam wieder läuft nen Kumpel von mir konnt heute trotz Mistwetter 2 Stück verhaften, ab Montag hab ich nen Auto in Wismar dann gehts jeden TAg min 1mal ans Wasser


----------



## pepp-eric (13. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

*Wie war denn das Wochenende, hat`s bei keinem gesilbert???*


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (13. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

HI FREAKS#h 
WOLLTE MORGEN MAL WIEDER LOS ZUR SILBERJAGT#6 
WAS WÜRDET IHR BEI DEM WETTER UND WASSER EMPFEHLEN?;+  
SCHON OFFENE KÜSTE (rund um Heiligenhafen) ODER DIE INSEL ODER EHER DER ECKERNFÖRDER BEREICH?|kopfkrat 
Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## dacor (13. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

ich wuerde eher in der førde versuchen, da das wasser da weniger salz enthaelt. wenn møglich in der naehe von suesswassereinlaeufen


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

hi leudz
also war in der eckernförder gegend war alles ein satz mit x  leider:-((
aber der versuch war es wert  viel sonne herliche strände*grins*
petri heil


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

mich als Neuling auf dem Gebiet des Schleppangelns würden ein paar mehr Infos schon interessieren ... :q
will nun am Sa das erste mal so richtig loslegen ! |bla:
will mit meiner Nußschale mit 4 Ruten in der FL-Förde schleppen
frag mich nun ob ich bestimmten Tiefenlinien abschleppen soll - oder vielleicht auch eher mal mein Glück flach in Buchten o.ä. versuchen sollte wo die Chancen auf minimal wärmeres Wasser vielleicht eher die Futterfische und Mefos hinzieht ... |kopfkrat


----------



## JunkieXL (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

Ich hatte gestern Erfolg  heute ist der Wind zu doll  aber dafür is es recht warm!


----------



## JunkieXL (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

so 6 Windstärken angesagt ... wo geh ich morgen angeln?


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> so 6 Windstärken angesagt ... wo geh ich morgen angeln?



oha ....  5-6 aus NO
würd ich ja fast sagen zuhause bleiben ... |uhoh:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

In irgendner Förde oder um Fehmarn rum gibts bestimmt Windgeschützte plätze ...


----------



## JunkieXL (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge - Laberthread*

jop sieht bald so aus *heul*


----------

